# Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?



## lifeofmyown (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen! Ich ziehe ja im März nach Schweden. Da es dort oben  schöne Reviere für Fliegenfischer gibt, würde ich das gerne lernen.
Am liebsten würde ich nen Kurs machen. Aber hier gibt es so was nicht  und in Schweden werden am Anfang wohl meine Sprachkenntnisse noch nicht  ausreichen, um alle Fachausdrücke zu verstehen.
Jetzt meine Frage: kann man sich Fliegenfischen auch im Selbststudium aneignen? #h

Ich habe mir jetzt mal dieses Buch bestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/Das-ist-Fliegenfischen-Anbietetechniken-Fliegenmuster/dp/3835406736/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359278076&sr=8-1


----------



## woern1 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Ev. mal hier schauen:

http://www.casting-clinic.de/

Die Schulung findet in Usingen (Adams Angelteiche statt), müsste so 45 min Autofahrt sein.

Hatte da mal einen 2-Handkurs belegt, kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen.

TL

werner


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Ev. mal hier schauen:
> 
> http://www.casting-clinic.de/
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip. Aber mein Wohnort hat nicht mehr gestimmt. Jetzt wären es 90 KM mehr... |rolleyes


----------



## Metare (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Hi,

das hört sich ja schön an nach Schweden zu ziehen!!! Ich habe mir auch das Fliegenfischen selbst beigebracht. Macht unglaublich viel Spaß in den Büchern zu Stöbern und dann die Wurfübungen im Garten und am Wasser zu machen.
Wenn du dir dann noch ein paar videos auf youtube anschaust, dann ist das kein Problem. Als Buch hatte ich Fliegenfischen für Anfänger von Hans Steinfort. 

Aufjedenfall wünsche ich dir viel Spaß 

Basti


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



Metare schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das hört sich ja schön an nach Schweden zu ziehen!!! Ich habe mir auch das Fliegenfischen selbst beigebracht. Macht unglaublich viel Spaß in den Büchern zu Stöbern und dann die Wurfübungen im Garten und am Wasser zu machen.
> Wenn du dir dann noch ein paar videos auf youtube anschaust, dann ist das kein Problem. Als Buch hatte ich Fliegenfischen für Anfänger von Hans Steinfort.
> ...



Ich hoffe mal, dass es schön wird! 

Ich werde mir mal das Buch zu Gemüte führen und mir im Internet Videos anschauen. Ein günstiges Einsteigerset habe ich gefunden. Damit übe ich dann einfach. Mehr als schief gehen kann es ja nicht.


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Hat vielleicht jemand eine DVD, die er mir ausleihen würde?


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

So, habe mich jetzt doch zu einem "Kurs" angemeldet. Von dem Kursleiter  weiss ich, dass er Ahnung hat und dazu ein eigenes, schönes Gewässer besitzt.  Und das Ganze ist hier in der Nähe. Der Kurs geht zwei Tage. Ist zwar  kein Schnäppchen, aber ich denke, da werde ich etwas lernen.

Ich kenne mich ja: wenn ich das Werfen jetzt alleine übe und es klappt nicht, verliere ich recht schnell die Lust.


----------



## Silberreiher (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Hallo, 

halte die Entscheidung für den Kurs für eine gute Sache. Da lernst du relativ schnell die Basics, und kannst dann darauf immer noch im Selbststudium aufbauen... Das Buch von Hans Eiber, "Das ist Fliegenfischen", halte ich auch für sehr gut. Vollkommen übersichtlich, und genau richtig um sich einen guten Überblick zu verschaffen... 

Für Schweden beneide ich dich! Und es gibt keine bessere Art sich dem Land zu nähern, als fliegenfischend! Das wird dir auch einige Türen öffnen dort... 

Schöne Zeit in schöner Natur wünsch ich!

Daniel


----------



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

klar kannst du das,
lass dir keine angst einjagen von leuten, die das nur nachplappern, was andere ihnen vorgepredigt haben, du kannst deine wurffehler nur durch praxis ausbügeln, der d-loop und das gestreckte vorfach sind  zwei grundpfeiler die wichtig sind, 
zum selbststudium:
viel lesen, viele videos ansehen und viele wurfübungen auf der wiese, dann schafft es jeder, der eine gute augenkörper-korordination besitzt
ich habe das fliegenfischen erst richtig im jahre 2012 angefangen, und konnte: nerfling, aitel, bachforelle, rapfen, rotauge, seerüßling, mairenke, hecht, zander, barsch, hasel, rotfeder, regenbogenforelle fangen und das alles ohne fliegenfischer-spezl, ohne guiding, ohne kurs, 
ich hatte nur hilfe in form von büchern, videos und tipps aus internet foren, 
es geht alles, wenn man nur will, und zeit invistiert


----------



## UliRodMaster (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

#h Moin !   Klar kann man sich das Werfen beibringen.
      Bin ich immer noch dabei|uhoh:.
      Quäle mich mit dem Doppelzug ,u.a. Dingen.
      Zu Beginn , der Steilküste sei Dank habe ich viele
      Schonfliegen produziert:c.- Ohne Spitze halt.
      Werfen auf der Wiese ?!  Da klappen die Wasser-
      würfe aber nicht. 

       Wenn Du eh umziehst findest Du sicher nette
       Schweden/ Schwedinnen, die Dir die Materie
       beibringen.

       Tight lines & tiny loops:m
        UliRodMaster


----------



## derleineangler (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Hi UliRodMaster,


ich kann da dem Posting von Flyfisher1 nur beipflichten !
Und weil ich ein höflicher Mensch bin, sag ich nix zu Perikles ...
Noch ein Tip, ein Kurs ist der erste (richtige) Schritt, buche in so, 
das du im Anschluss auch Gelegenheit hast, das erlernte zu vertiefen !
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, es gibt nicht viel Besseres 
jörg


----------



## perikles (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

@der leineangler, nun ja als guide und lehrer ist doch klar, dass man nicht den standpunkt vertritt,dass es ohne kurse und guides geht, aber, man kann es alleine schaffen  was hätten alle grossen meister der vergangenheit gemacht? aber ich will dir nicht wiedersprechen, dass es einfacher ist, mit einem guten lehrer
aber, wen ich so einen schmarrn schreiben würde, hätte ich letztes jahr, keinerlei erfolge vorweisen können, irgendwas musste ich ja beim doppelzug, einfach zug, roll-cast, überkopfwurf, aufnehmen der fliege, sidecast, reach cast,steeple cast richtig gemacht haben...
http://blog.fliegenfischen.ch/?p=286

http://www.farioev.de/fliegen_werfen/fliegen_werfen.html

http://www.youtube.com/user/orvisvideos/videos?query=how+to+fly+fish

http://www.hebeisen.ch/HRH-Fliegenfischen.html?pid=123


http://www.amazon.de/Fliegenwerfen-Anleitung-Lehrplan-zum-Gebetsroither-Stil/dp/3275012932


----------



## Tigersclaw (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

als Autodidakt in Sachen Fliegenfischen, sag ich auch einfach mal meine meinung:

Sicher kann man sich alles beibringen.. und sicher auch Erfolg damit haben, aber ob es der schnellste, beste weg ist... 

Ich fische jetzt seit etwas mehr 2-3 Jahren mit der Fliege und hab bisher kein Guiding oder kein Wurfkurs gemacht. (eher noch paar leute damit infiziert  ) Aber ich würde sofort n Kurs machen, wenn es meine Zeit zulassen würde und ich n sympathischen Instruktor finden würde.

Warum? 
Es gibt soo viele Kniffe .. soo viele Feinheiten, die man nur mit n geschulten Auge und jahrelanger Erfahrung sehen und verbessern kann. Ich weiß, das ich noch einiges beim Werfen verbessern möchte und das wird immer schwerer... 

Fürs reine Fischefangen brauchste gar nicht werfen können.. aber will man das??? Nur weil jemand Fisch fängt, isser noch kein guter Fliegenfischer...

Ich bin halt im Moment in dem Stadium, das sich nicht nur Fische fangen will, sondern das es auch gut aussieht .

Anfängern, die die Möglichkeit haben, sollten immer n Wurfkurs machen. Da werden die Grundsteine viel schneller vermittelt und Erfolge (werferisch) stellen sich viel eher ein...
Andererseits hat man gleich Kontakt zu anderen Leuten, was auch nie verkehrt sein kann.
Das Geld lasse ich als ausrede nicht gelten... in Zeiten wo jeder mit nem 50€ Handyvertrag, min 500€ Angelausrüstung, nem SUV zum Angeln fährt und 2 Schacheln Kippen a 5€ am Tag raucht (übertreiben macht anschaulich) spielen die 150€ die so n kurs vielleicht kostet nun auch keine rolle mehr...

claw


----------



## perikles (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

ja gebe dir recht, fische fangen alleine ist nicht alles, als guten fliegenfischer bezeichne ich denjenigen, der gut werfen kann, ein guter binder ist, und am wasser den instinkt zeigt, erfolgreich den fisch zu überlisten und dafür muss man sich ein umfassendes theoretisches wissen aneignen und ein gutes körpergefühl für die richtigen bewegungsabläufe antrainieren

die selbstreflektion der fehler und das ändern dieser fehler, ist die grosse kunst eines autodidakten und erfordert einen spez. charakter und  besondere fähigkeiten, wenn diese fehlen, sollte ein lehrer helfend zur seite stehen...


----------



## perikles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

hier ein paar super videos, die mir sehr geholfen haben, man sieht, fliegenfischen ist keine hexerei oder ein buch mit sieben siegeln, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdvCH1vA80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBmredZwB1o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5_PhMOUMUA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFDPIn0L0Uw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bg6njFSKv4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRxehBEnCX8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g-9nudZCDY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jjg72Pq-dg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km_8TUyt4fI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnhr3l4Uf40&list=PLC7B33937B8C8138A&index=5

uli rieder

überkopfwurf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCO5x-JwvUM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ00biwrgCs&list=UUh1NEIIzyu-b419N6rzgTCw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBLj8iOtB_U&list=UUh1NEIIzyu-b419N6rzgTCw&index=15

backhand wurf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLXolzL3mJ8&list=UUh1NEIIzyu-b419N6rzgTCw&index=12

doppelzug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8SfteYx9rM&list=UUh1NEIIzyu-b419N6rzgTCw&index=13

roll-cast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zv6k_bJUFo&list=UUh1NEIIzyu-b419N6rzgTCw&index=14

mel krieger:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW1C5jxL48E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08v8VkqVQjw

double haul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcE-9WPuZ04

roll cast:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy23B_MYwsA




fly fishing basics:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wht57evYUV4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvSjkgXN370

joan wulff amerikanischer stil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyThAv-WPSg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5iZYQIvFug

hier noch ein super kanal: the new flyfisher

http://www.youtube.com/user/thenewflyfishertv/videos?query=The+New+Fly+Fisher+tip

the switch cast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDl60Yk0-gg

snap-t cast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGgI70RXDfg

single spey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LATd1SS53mo&noredirect=1

roll cast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3K15_T8aO8

forward cast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGExhFCyFvw

double spey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiGiBP2GZ5o

distance roll cast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXj3GyIKeyY


----------



## derleineangler (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Da ich mich nicht durch alle vids durch klicken mag, welches zeigt dich ?


----------



## perikles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

gegenfrage als guide und lehrer hast du videos von dir?
ja ich habe ein video vom doppelzug von mir^^ aber ich bin kein guide oder lehrer, deswegen brauche ich keine videos^^


----------



## derleineangler (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Zu erst ist mir wichtig, dir zu schreiben, das ich dir nix böses will, im gegenteil, ich wünsch dir viel spaß !!
Und ja, es gibt videos von mir, nicht schwer zu finden...
in meinem neuesten clip werfe ich in einer halle, leider nur mit normalem mono, da ich nur 5 minuten zeit in der pause des kurses hatte.
Autodidakten habe ich schon viel kennen gelernt, oft unfreiwillig, da dies die ersten sind, die mal so eben gucken wollen .... Auch frage ich mich,
wie du autodidakt definierst ? 
In den Videos sind doch auch Lehrer, auch wenn man sie nicht live "ertragen" muß 
Zu den ersten videos die du als beispiel anführtest, gehört der gebetsroither, der wirklich gut ist, wenn man an einem gebirgsbach eine trockene mit einer seidenschnur wirft !
Doch mit dem heutigen stand der dinge hat das nichts zu tun !
Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich werfe auch keine notenschlüssel oder so, aber eine fliegenrute ist ein instrument das erlernt sein will.
Es gibt immer naturwunder, aber die meisten musiker ohne lehrer werden wohl punkrocker bleiben, (und auch 'ne menge spaß haben).
TL aus Hannover,
jörg


----------



## perikles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



derleineangler schrieb:


> Zu erst ist mir wichtig, dir zu schreiben, das ich dir nix böses will, im gegenteil, ich wünsch dir viel spaß !!
> Und ja, es gibt videos von mir, nicht schwer zu finden...
> in meinem neuesten clip werfe ich in einer halle, leider nur mit normalem mono, da ich nur 5 minuten zeit in der pause des kurses hatte.
> Autodidakten habe ich schon viel kennen gelernt, oft unfreiwillig, da dies die ersten sind, die mal so eben gucken wollen .... Auch frage ich mich,
> ...



kein problem |wavey:^^ ich sehs auch total locker,

autodidakt: keine persönliche hilfe durch eine person die anwesend ist, keine persönliche erklärung am wasser z.B wie?was? wo? wann?, selbstudium durch bücher, videos, internet, etc., die eigenen fehler selbst analysieren und selbst abstellen, theoretische hilfe im internet ist erlaubt (foren) |wavey:


dein kanal? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE2PUrWkJqg
respekt^^ macht bestimmt einiges an arbeit, schade finde ich nur,dass wenig persönlich rüber kommt, sprich: du sprichst wenig und zeigst dich wenig  
als letztes: wie lange bindest du schon? wie lange fischt du mit der fliege? welche kurse hast du besucht bei welchen szene-grössen? fischt du auch an grossgewässern? oder nur an flüssen/bächen?


----------



## perikles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo perikles,
> 
> Ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung an.
> 
> ...



ja, man kann stolz auf seine leistung sein und freut sich umso mehr, wenn man es alleine schafft^^


----------



## derleineangler (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Hallo Perikles,

Ja ich rede wenig, bisher dachte ich, das ich mich so ein wenig von den anderen videos unterscheide. Mir geht es auch etwas mehr um die vermittlung der passion, als reine selbstdarstellung (frei machen kann & will ich mich da von jedoch nicht).
Ja, das ist eines meiner videos.
Mein Lehrer war in erster Linie Uwe Calin aus kiel, konnte aber durch mitwirken an einer messe auch viel von den Syrstad brüdern lernen, und auch von Mel Krieger hörte ich mir gern sein "you got to stop the rod" an.
Doch nahm ich bei der begegnung eher die wirkliche liebe zu den menschen war, die ihn trieb, auch dem letztem besucher ein freundliches blitzen seiner augen zu schenken.
Mit der fliege fische ich seit knapp 12 jahren, ich befische in erster linie die leine, bin aber auch an hannöverschen seen und der ostsee aktiv, morgen in HH.
Das mit den guidings, sehe ich natürlich auch anders  es gibt einfach leute, die so eingespannt sind, das sie gerne ein wenig erfahrung nutzen.
Bis denn, ich binde nun barschstreamer...
jörg


----------



## perikles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

danke für die freundliche antwort^^ nun ja, ich finde, gerade das persönliche erzählen, macht ein fangvideo oder passions video sehr reizend, sequenzen mit sprache und gesicht, fachliches etc.., sollten gepaart mit passions szenen sein, halt ein rundes video, nur so als vorschlag, aber ich weiss, es gibt immer leute, die ein video gleich als negativ werbung blosstellen müssen und unbedingt nach fehlern suchen müssen um den ersteller irgendwie zu belehren


----------



## lifeofmyown (7. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Ich wollte mal eben Rückmeldung geben. Der Fliegenfischerkurs ist leider ausgefallen. 

Da  wir in 3 Wochen nach Schweden ziehen, bleibt mir jetzt nichts anderes  als Selbststudium übrig. Ich habe jetzt gebraucht günstig eine 5er Rute  mit Rolle erstanden. Mit dieser und dem Lehrbuch werde ich mich nächsten  Monat in Schweden versuchen...

Achso, folgendes Material bekomme ich:

    Rute: Abu Garcia, Sun Shine, Length 7,5ft, AFTM 4-5
    Rolle: Shina, Fly Axle, 200ST

Allerdings konnte ich dazu im Internet nichts finden. Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiter helfen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Also nach meinen ersten vorsichtigen Wurfversuchen, muss ich kleinlaut zugeben... Teufel das ist schei*e schwer!|bigeyes Knallende Schnur,#d Krämpfe in der Hand:c und die Rutenführung (11Uhr-->1Uhr) ist auch gar nicht mal so leicht, vor allen Dingen das mit dem Abstoppen|uhoh:|uhoh:
Bevor ich aber jetzt nen Guide suche und viel Geld ausgebe, welches ich überhaupt nicht besitze:q hau ich erstmal die Jungs im Verein beim Fliegenfischerstammtisch an#6 da lässt sich bestimmt fürn Kasten Bier nen Übungstag einrichten. Fest steht aber allemal ohne fremde Hilfe ist es wirklich extremst schwer. Herkömmliches Angeln mit Twitchbaits ist ja schon nicht einfach, aber das kann sich ja noch so ziemlich jeder selber beibringen, das mit dem Fliegenfischen scheint da aber wirklich raus zu stechen. Ganz besonders dann wenn man nicht unmengen Geld für verknallte Fliegen ausgeben möchte#d und wer will das schon?Für die Schnur-(Zum Antesten war die Schnur jetzt noch ohne Vorfach)-wird das ewige rumgeknalle ja auch nicht wirklich gut sein. Jemand sonst irgendwelche Tips für mich? Hab ne #5er Schnur drauf, wollte aber überlegen auf ne 6er Schnur umzusteigen, weil die schwereren Schnüre ja einfacher zu werfen seien sollen.(hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen oder so|kopfkrat)Ist da was dran?
Liebe Grüße und guten Morgen! Rantanplan


----------



## stoertebecker (12. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Moin Rantanplan
Mit der 6er Schnur wird es Dir wahrscheinlich einfacher vorkommen ,weil du besser merkst wie die schnur die Rute auflädt.Ist ja schließlich auch mehr Masse die Du bei gleicher Schnurlänge bewegst. Ob die Rute allerdings dabei nicht überladen wird, kann man nur ausprobieren...oder jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt.Am besten schnappst Du Dir deine Rute und gehst zu einem guten Flyfi-shop in deiner Nähe und fragst mal, ob Du mal ein paar Schnüre probewerfen darfst.
Zu Deinem Knallproblem:
Ohne Vorfach ist das relativ normal, wenn die Schnur knallt, weil ja die Schnur die Kraft auf das Vorfach überträgt, um dieses abzurollen.Wenn es also fehlt,dann hast du zuviel Power in der Schnurspitze und es knallt wie bei einer Peitsche.
Wenn Du also ein Vorfach anknüpfst, so ungefähr in Rutenlänge,dann sollte das Problem weitestgehend behoben sein. Aber freue Dich nicht zu früh.Es knallt zwar nicht mehr, aber darfst Du dann Knoten enttüddeln OHNE ENDE
Am besten machst Du am Ende des Vorfaches noch einen kleinen roten Wollfaden als Fliegenersatz, dann kannst Du immer schön sehen, ob sich das Vorfach auch gestreckt hat 
TL Marcus


----------



## ricky9187 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

hallo meine freunde,

tja was wäre D ohne Bürokratie. wir machen unsere scheine bezahlen für prüfungen und extra Stempel.
Welche Dankbarkeit zeigen wir doch hier dafür.
Ach ja wir versuchen selbst mit unserer Leidenschaft und Angelfreundschaft Geld verdienen von Leuten die es sich selber beigebracht haben.
Doch sollte dann nicht jeder der es sich selber beibringt einen Kurs gibt.Aber an wenn.
Gibt es Naturtalente?
ich denke ja.
ob ich dazu gehöre.
Nein.
Doch ist es ethisch ok seine Leidenschaft zu verkaufen.
Andere Länder andere Sitten.
Ach nein das is ja meins.
Ermunterung an alle allein studierende Respekt an alle echten Fliegenfischer die ihre Leidenschaft teilen, nein ich mein nicht für Geld das is doch das andere, aus liebe die wir teilen selbst das wasser erkunden, seine rute kennen lernen die erste liebe.
die erste nymphe werfen und der erste baum wo sie drin hängt.

ich habe dies
LG

ricky


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Danke für die Tips! Hab jetzt nen Stück Mono angeknotet, nochmal probiert zu werfen hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Hab leider die letzten Tage zu wenig Zeit gefunden als das es sich gelohnt hätte, die 6er Schnur werd ich mir auf jeden fall zu legen, alleine weil mir meine Rute recht hart vorkommt.Dachte immer Fliegenruten hätten eher eine parabolische Aktion|kopfkrat und wären dementsprechend etwas weicher. Jedenfalls danke nochmal für die Tips:m


----------



## lifeofmyown (18. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Am Freitag werd ich mal ans Wasser ein wenig üben gehen. Wir haben hier einen kleinen Fluss, der bietet sich an.
Was  so weit klar ist: das Abheben der Schnur, Vorschwung, Rückschwung,  einfacher Zug, doppelter Zug und der Schlangenwurf, wenn man stromab  fischt.

Wie ist es jetzt aber stromauf? In meinem Buch steht was  von dem Rollenwurf. Ich habe das aber nicht 100% verstanden. Kann mir  jemand vielleicht den genauen Ablauf erklären, wenn ich im Wasser stehe  und stromauf fischen will? |rolleyes


----------



## lifeofmyown (18. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich das Fischen stromauf beginne. Das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## lifeofmyown (18. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Trockenfliege schräg stromauf werfen, so dass die Fische nicht überworfen werden. Die Fliege abtreibenlassen und dabei, die auf dich zukommende Fliegenschnur, in der Fließgeschwindigkeit aufnehemn. Die hohe Schule ist wohl der Bogenwurf. Dabei wird, beim Schießenlassen der Leine, die Fliegenrolle ( samt Handteil ) nach Innen oder Außen gedreht. Man darf nur soviel Druck auf dei Leine geben, dass sie sich nicht ganz streckt. Dadurch wird das Vorfach in einem Bogen, so abgelegt, dass die Fliege, der Leine und dem Vorfach voraus schwimmt. Ein etwas kompliezerter Trickwurf, der sehr viel Übung bedarf.
> Manche Leute glauben ja, dass, wenn sie einen Schnlenker in die Leine werfen und einen Bogen in die Leine bekommen, das sei der Bogenwurf. Ich glaube das nicht.
> Nymphenfischen stromauf ist an vielen Gewässern nicht sehr effektiv, das mag zum Einen daran liegen, dass es sehr schwierig ist den Biss zuerkennen und Zum Andern, dass in diesen Gewässern die Fische sehr schlecht auf die in freier Drift schwimmenden Nymphen ansprechen. Schräg abwärts, eingeworfene Nymphen, die man auf Kontakt hält, aber besser genommen werden und man dabei auch die Bisse gut erkennt.
> Ein Hilfsmittel, das den Anfänger, die Bisse, beim stromauf Nymphen, besser erkennen lässt, ist ein Bissanzeiger. Das Ding mag für einen Anfänger eine Hilfe sein. Erfahrene Nymphenfischer brauchen so eine Krücke nicht und finden sie eher als hinderlich.
> ...



Danke für deine Tips! #h Wie gehe ich denn vor, wenn ich stromaufwärts werfen möchte? Wenn ich im Wasser stehe und Schnur abspule, schwimmt sie ja zuerst mal mit der Strömung...


----------



## lifeofmyown (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Ich habe noch eine Frage an die Profis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Was haltet ihr denn hier von:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360605313482?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Ich  könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Dinger für mich als Anfänger sinnvoll  sind, da ich die Fliege sicher öfter wechseln muss. Ist eben nur die  Frage, wie sich das auf das Schwimmverhalten der Fliege auswirkt. Wie  oft wird die Fliege eigentlich gefettet? Reicht vor jedem Einsatz oder  auch während des Fischens?


----------



## gofishing (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Sicherlich ist es für einen Anfänger besser sich erst mal mit geeigneten Knoten auseinanderzusetzen.

Ist es Deine Art des Selbststudiums hier alle Fragen zu stellen,
die jedes Buch für 10€ auch beantwortet.#d

Seh Dir das Bild doch mal selbst an, dann wirst Du erkennen, das Du mit diesem Drahtgedöns mehr Hänger beim Nympfen hast.
Trockenfliegen tauchen damit auch ganz fantastisch.#h

Gruß

Ralph





lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage an die Profis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeofmyown (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



gofishing schrieb:


> Ist es Deine Art des Selbststudiums hier alle Fragen zu stellen,
> die jedes Buch für 10€ auch beantwortet.#d



Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht als Fliegenfischer auf die Welt gekommen bin. Ich werde daher sicher auch nie so gut wie du werden.


----------



## gofishing (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht als Fliegenfischer auf die Welt gekommen bin. Ich werde daher sicher auch nie so gut wie du werden.



Keinen Euro investieren wollen und dann noch auf beleidigtes Würstchen machen. |bigeyes

Was ist denn an geeignete Knoten üben oder sich auch mal selbst Gedanken machen so verwerflich. 

Das ich Deine Frage totzdem beantwortet habe ist Dir aber auch nun ganz entgangen. Das war wohl nicht genug.|bigeyes

Aber ich bin ja nur ein Snob.#c

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## perikles (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

sorry ralph, des hätte man auch freundlicher schreiben können,

also zu den mustads snaps, ich benütze die snaps bei streamern und nassfliegen, bei nymphen ziehe ich das anknoten vor, bei der trockenfliege hat ralph recht, die dinger ziehen dir die fliege unter das wasser
ich benütze sie nur, wenn ich viel wechseln muss und will, ansonsten finde ich, je natürlicher der köder aussieht, desto besser, sprich snaps können auch eine scheuchwirkung haben


----------



## lifeofmyown (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Das mit dem Gewicht dachte ich mir schon. Ich hatte nur folgende Überlegung:

da mir bezüglich Muster ja die Erfahrung fehlt, werde ich wohl öfter mal die Fliege wechseln. Dabei kürze ich ja automatisch jedes mal das Vorfach. Ich dachte, dass ich das mit den Verbindern umgehen könnte.


----------



## lifeofmyown (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



gofishing schrieb:


> Keinen Euro investieren wollen ....



Das muss mir wohl entgangen sein...wo stand denn so was in der Richtung?



gofishing schrieb:


> Was ist denn an geeignete Knoten üben oder sich auch mal selbst Gedanken machen so verwerflich.



Nichts ist daran verwerflich. Die Knoten sind auch nicht das Problem. Ich habe daher auch nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Erfahrungen kann man leider nicht aus Büchern entnehmen. Zumindest nicht aus denen, die ich habe.



gofishing schrieb:


> Aber ich bin ja nur ein Snob.#c



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich dich nicht kenne und mir daher auch kein Urteil erlaube...


----------



## Seele (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Mein Vater fischt die Dinger auch weil er beim Knotenbinden Probleme hat weil er es nicht mehr richtig sieht. 
Da ich auch ab und zu seine Rute nehm weil ich dass das funktioniert. Sicher ist es nicht die ideale Lösung aber funktioniert. Wenn du natürlich mit 16er Fliegen oder Trockenfliegen fischst ist es nicht möglich. Aber bei normalen Nymphen kannst du es schon versuchen. Ist bequem aber auch Knoten binden gehört zum Fliegenfischen meines erachtens dazu. Wenn dir das Vorfach zu kurz wird nimm einfach ein Pitzenbauerringerl und knote da das Tippet an. Finde aber es geht fast einfacher mit nem Knoten. 5 mal üben und schon sitzt der.


----------



## perikles (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

bei der trockenfliege brauchst eh ein verjüngtes vorfach, am besten selbst knüpfen und dann ein pitzenbauer ringerl dazwischen schalten, würde dir aber vorher empfehlen einigermassen wurfsicher zu sein, weil sonst wirfst du sauviele tailing loops und dein tippet kannst dann vergessen

bei nymphen nehme ich nur provisorisches vorfach her 0,40mm 0,35mm 0,30mm, dann eine 0,16er oder 0,14er mit pitzenbauer ringerl

streamer fische ich nur mit einer stärke, je nach zielfisch passe ich das an,


----------



## lifeofmyown (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



Seele schrieb:


> Mein Vater fischt die Dinger auch weil er beim Knotenbinden Probleme hat weil er es nicht mehr richtig sieht.
> Da ich auch ab und zu seine Rute nehm weil ich dass das funktioniert. Sicher ist es nicht die ideale Lösung aber funktioniert. Wenn du natürlich mit 16er Fliegen oder Trockenfliegen fischst ist es nicht möglich. Aber bei normalen Nymphen kannst du es schon versuchen. Ist bequem aber auch Knoten binden gehört zum Fliegenfischen meines erachtens dazu. Wenn dir das Vorfach zu kurz wird nimm einfach ein Pitzenbauerringerl und knote da das Tippet an. Finde aber es geht fast einfacher mit nem Knoten. 5 mal üben und schon sitzt der.



Ok, danke für den Tip! #h Am Freitag werde ich wohl mit Nymphen "üben". Mir geht es natürlich hauptsächlich darum, das Werfen zu lernen. Aber wenn ich dabei noch etwas fangen würde, wäre das natürlich doppelt toll. Aber damit rechne ich nicht.


----------



## lifeofmyown (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Ich bin's schon wieder!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Auf Anraten habe ich mir jetzt noch eine Rute 6/7 mit entsprechender  Rolle und Schwimmschnur besorgt. Allerdings ist dort weder Tip noch  Vorfach dran. Ich hab mir Material bestellt, aber da ich morgen ans  Wasser will muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Kann ich statt Spezialvorfach auch komplett 2,75m Fluocarbon nehmen oder geht das Werfen dann  völlig schief?


----------



## fugs (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Man kann auch ohne gezogenes vorfach fischen. Die Abrolleigenschaften sind allerdings stark beeinträchtigt.
Würde dir anraten mindestens ein Tippet anzuknüpfen, da du so nicht das gesammte Vorfach bei einem Hänger abreisst...
Gruss Zoran


----------



## Seele (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

35er 20er 16er Mono einfach nacheinander anknoten fertig. Reich zum Fischen und gerade am Anfang voll und ganz.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Würde sagen es kommt drauf an was man fischen will. Streamer und Goldkopfnymphen fische ich durchaus auch mit durchgehendem Fluoro (oder einfach verjüngt).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Na ja, wer behauptet das man nur mit gezogenen Vorfächern anständig fischen kann, sollte ggf. mal sein Können überdenken.

Und gezogener Stahl ist mir leider auch noch nicht untergekommen


----------



## gofishing (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Warum solltest du dich mit unzureichenden Hilfsmitteln begnügen, wenn es knotenlos gezogene Vorfächer, für nen ' Appel un ' nen ' Ei gibt.
> Stimmt gibt es bei 321 ab 1€
> 
> Die Knotenols gezogenen sind in der Regel aus Fluorcarbone und sinken schön ab.
> ...





Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na ja, wer behauptet das man nur mit gezogenen Vorfächern anständig fischen kann, sollte ggf. mal sein Können überdenken.



Stimmt, man kann sich seine Vorfächer auch selberknoten.
Hab ich keine Lust zu.:q
Allerdings wenn man das konsequent durchzieht:l wird man erstmal x Rollen Mono kaufen müssen.#h




Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und gezogener Stahl ist mir leider auch noch nicht untergekommen



Fisch DU das etwa durchgängig? #6

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Seele (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium?*

Also ich muss mittlererweile sagen ich knote lieber selber. 1. Hab ich da alles immer zur Hand, 2. knot ich das schneller hin als den kleinen Ring (vorher verlier ich eh erst ein oder zwei) und 3. hab ich noch keine Nachteile entdeckt.


----------

